
Show HN: InHouse – An App for Housemates - caminmccluskey
https://inhouseapp.io/
======
caminmccluskey
We've build an app to help housemates deal with the myriad of problems that
come along with sharing a house together.

We're pretty early stage but have an iOS and Android app on the respective
stores. I'd love to get your feedback - is this something you'd use? What
problems are we overlooking?

Feel free to play around with app, we'd be very grateful for some constructive
feedback as we'd like to iterate for a wider launch in a couple of months.

Thanks, inHouse Team :)

shortcut links: iOS:
[https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/inhouse/id1488409238?mt=8](https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/inhouse/id1488409238?mt=8)
Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.inhouseapp....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.inhouseapp.inhouse&hl=en_GB)

